# Honey extraction method



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

I am not extracting my Warre combs as of now. I am going to this year. I think extracting will be a pretty big boost to their average production. Stainless cages can be made for a reasonable amount of money. 

I guess the limited responses indicates that most Warre users are not extracting. From the research and planning I have done it's not going to be difficult or expensive, but I guess we'll see later this year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you had a tangential extractor you could probably extract in that. Most of the top bar hive and Warre' hive people I know are doing crush and strain.


----------



## cordova61 (Feb 25, 2016)

I bought this and had excellent results with it this year. It wasn't messy, was easy to use and clean afterwards. 

I wanted to make one like the example Michael Bush provided but I had stuff going on and needed to find a quick (and more expensive) option.

http://www.thewarrestore.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2108123


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

have a look at page 61 for a extractor for warre's
http://teca.fao.org/sites/default/files/resources/Beekeeping with Apis cerana.pdf


----------



## RBK (Apr 2, 2016)

msl said:


> have a look at page 61 for a extractor for warre's
> http://teca.fao.org/sites/default/files/resources/Beekeeping with Apis cerana.pdf


Wow.. wasn't expecting that!. Cheers for the link to this


----------

